# St. George Island Pinfish



## Apinto1992 (Jun 8, 2020)

Going down to SGI in a few weeks and have not had the best luck finding live bait for fishing the cut. Anyone know the best way to catch pinfish or where to get live bait around the island? 

Thanks!


----------



## hrstille (Jun 8, 2020)

pinfish trap or cast net


----------



## ebryant (Jun 8, 2020)

the guides cast net pilchards this time of year.


----------



## Rabun (Jun 9, 2020)

There's always plenty of bait on the sound side of the island.  Mud minnows, pinfish and fiddlers.  I use a Carolina rigged light rod small hook and piece of shrimp to catch pins. Small cast net for mud minnows right along the waters edge. You want to work areas with lots of grass. And along the rocks at the cut there should be schools of alewives. You can catch them w a small cast net but be careful not to hang it in the rocks. And there are always sand fleas in the surf. 

Survivors bait n tackle on the island used to have live shrimp but not sure if open. Fisherman's choice bait shop in eastpoint is very good and usually has live bait. Haven't been there in a while so might want to call.


----------



## Apinto1992 (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jun 9, 2020)

Ill be down there next week


----------



## swamp hunter (Jun 9, 2020)

Subaki Rig and a little piece of cut Squid for Pinfish . 2 or 3 at a time ....you'll thank me later.


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Jun 14, 2020)

Get blue crabs, if they’re big cut them in halves or quarts.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jun 14, 2020)

I’d bet the pinfish trap I lost there 15 years ago is full of ‘em.


----------



## jammeri5 (Jun 15, 2020)

There’s usually a bait guy at battery park with a sign on his truck. He sells live bait. You’ll have to call as he’s normally out catching bait. 
We fished mud minnows with a lot of success on an incoming tide at the cut this time of year.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 15, 2020)

swamp hunter said:


> Subaki Rig and a little piece of cut Squid for Pinfish . 2 or 3 at a time ....you'll thank me later.



Can’t believe I’ve never thought of this..good tip.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jun 16, 2020)

Pin fish Johnny sets up in the river and sells bait $10 a dozen.


----------



## mlbowfin (Jun 16, 2020)

using a LiveTarget Twitch Bait in sardine color is very productive on the outside of the cut. first 2 and last 2 hours of daylight is the best times.. a 1oz. roostertail in chrome and white works wonders but you'll need a wire leader if spanish macks are around.


----------



## swamp hunter (Jun 16, 2020)

I quick catch 4 or 5 and put the Rods out.
Keep on catching them as I drift the Flats till I got a dozen or so.
Might be 30 minutes but the rods are out and I'm catching fish.
It's not complicated...The Pinfish are all over the grass and their little Sharks that will eat anything.
Squid just last the longest. They'll devour anything.


----------



## Apinto1992 (Jun 22, 2020)

Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## cnewman (Jun 24, 2020)

An old gulp bait cut into tiny pieces on a tiny hook. Throw it into the grass and reel it back. Remove pinfish. Repeat until you have enough.


----------

